# Install shingle roof flashing in snowy weather?



## ponderosa77 (Dec 27, 2015)

If I can get my Supervent flashing installed, I will be able to finish my chimney install and have my stove roaring through January. Problem is that it has been below zero here with some snow. Weather was sunny today so I brushed snow off roof around where the hole will be and the sun melted the ice off the shingles nicely. However, it isn't going to warm up any time soon.

Do any of you have any tips on installing a flashing in such cold weather? Only thing I can think of is to cart a big propane heater up on the roof to soften shingles and then maybe I can peel them up to slide flashing under them and maybe get it to seal. 

HomeDepot sells Henry's roof tar...is there a better product for sealing and waterproofing? 

Flashing install is holding up my project but the Supervent products are awesome so far. Quality stuff.


----------



## zig (Dec 27, 2015)

First thought is a heat gun or big hair dryer. Whatever you use for tar or cement, check it in the spring. I've never been a fan of roofing or building in the winter but sometimes you have to.


----------



## bholler (Dec 28, 2015)

I have done it many times just use a heat gun to soften the shingles.  And don't use tar and you wont have to worry about it.  When done right the only sealant needed is at the storm collar and silicone works fine in the cold.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 28, 2015)

If you do need sealant, strips of WR grace storm shield and hair dryer works wonders in cold weather. When cold its easy to put in place and then just fire up the hair dryer and it will quickly get tacky and seal for good. The important thing to remember is that it is not UV resistant and needs to be covered. Just plan that its unlikely that you will be able to salvage shingles. It may be best to slide some aluminum flashing un under the shingles until spring and wait to do the final patch job.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 28, 2015)

I second Grace Ice and Water.   Great stuff.  Really sticks and is pretty easy to work with.

When I installed my skylights, I used a heat gun and got the edges really tacky after I laid it down.   I'm sure I likely didn't need to do that, but after having a leaky skylight, you go above and beyond to never have that happen again.


----------



## begreen (Dec 28, 2015)

In addition to the bead around the storm collar I also put a dab of silicone on each nail head holding down the flashing.


----------



## bholler (Dec 28, 2015)

begreen said:


> In addition to the bead around the storm collar I also put a dab of silicone on each nail head holding down the flashing.


If i need to have exposed nails then yes they need sealed also.  but i usually dont nail the bottom and all of the other nails should be covered.  I will also put a small dab under each tab on the shingles to hold them down when its cold.  When its hot you usually dont have to they will stick to them selves quickly unless they are really old.


----------



## burnbabyburn139 (Dec 28, 2015)

I have found just an electric heat gun has worked the best. A roof is a slippery place with snow and ice so be careful! As far as sealing Silicone definitely does the job well and a lot easier to keep clean and looking good.


----------



## ponderosa77 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and for the tips.  So it can be done and sometimes it has to be done in cold weather....

I ordered from Selkirk on the 22nd and they haven't shipped yet (for whatever reason), and that order contains the roof flashing.  I already received a bunch of other stuff from them so I'm not sure what's going on.  They said they got behind over Christmas... 

Anyway, I already brushed the snow and ice off the roof in the penetration area just in time for the sun to melt it all away.  The area is ready and with a little cooperation from the weather and a heat gun, the job sounds doable.  I'd like to get burning wood in January.

I actually checked HomeDepot and Lowe's locally for an 8 inch flashing to see if I could get one installed and not have to wait for Selkirk but nobody seems to locally stock an 8 inch flashing....

Speaking of the flashing, it is apparently 24" x 24".  How many rows of typical asphalt shingles should be removed and/or lifted on the high side of the flashing?

I will post pictures of the project in my other thread.  The good news is the Supervent brand stuff so far is amazing quality and is very easy to work with.  I will have a nice, safe install.


----------



## bholler (Dec 28, 2015)

ponderosa77 said:


> Speaking of the flashing, it is apparently 24" x 24". How many rows of typical asphalt shingles should be removed and/or lifted on the high side of the flashing?


I bury it under all but the last course.  And allot of companies run behind this time of year


----------



## ponderosa77 (Jan 6, 2016)

My parts are arriving today.  However, we will have a high of 38f with light snow/rain over 70 percent of the forecast area.

The work area has been covered in plastic for a couple of days and if it doesn't blow off in the breeze today, the plastic will help.  I have a way to get heat up on the roof also.

My choice is to install in sloppy weather that should get above freezing or install in more dry weather that will not get above freezing.  Some of the silicone products I've seen suggest a minimum temp of 35f and I've read that some silicone products cure better in higher humidity.  Will try to install and cure today.

The Grace Ice and Water is not stocked locally here but I've looked into it and that stuff looks great.  I wonder if I can silicone now and use the Ice strips in the spring...


----------



## bholler (Jan 6, 2016)

ponderosa77 said:


> he Grace Ice and Water is not stocked locally here but I've looked into it and that stuff looks great. I wonder if I can silicone now and use the Ice strips in the spring...


You dont need sealant anywhere but the storm collar or on exposed nail heads so i would not worry about it.  Just do it which ever time works best for you.  On shingles i never use sealant anywhere but the storm collar and almost never have a leak.  I have had 2 in the last 4 years on shingle a couple more on metal.  I am not sure how many before that but not many


----------



## ponderosa77 (Jan 7, 2016)

Well, 38f was as good as it was going to get so we cut the roof and installed the flashing and chimney.  Thanks everyone for the help.


----------

